# Blown (thrown) in insulation and ceiling cans?



## Ted W (Jan 7, 2007)

How do you deal with recessed ceiling cans when throwing insulation between the ceiling joists? Do they have to be protected?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

IC rated cans can be insulated up against. Non-IC rated cans need 3" of clearance around the sides. I have no idea how this is accomplished with blown insulation.


----------



## Ted W (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm sure these are non-IC rated as they're pretty cheap. I can see what's available at HD to cut into baffles, or just make some from cardboard. Any other ideas, anyone?


----------



## MO-AMPS (Jan 16, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> IC rated cans can be insulated up against. Non-IC rated cans need 3" of clearance around the sides. I have no idea how this is accomplished with blown insulation.


 
Funny you said that my doctor remodel had his entire first floor while he slept in the basement
The GC hired a non-lic elec. company the elec put 16 non-ic in the kitchen and 31 non-ic in the living room 

One day he smell odor call 911 fireman told him the smell like overheated light fixture 
The fire marshall pass on the report to the chief elec inspector when he went to inspect it more thoroughly found that insulation was burning told him to get a lic elec.to replace all the light fixture
When he heard of my price to do that along with (4) other elec company bids 
He call the inspector back the inspector told him to call a sheet medal company and put a medal cover over each and every fixture, for the grand total of 15.00 per fixture


----------



## acrwc10 (Dec 10, 2006)

Ted W said:


> I'm sure these are non-IC rated as they're pretty cheap. I can see what's available at HD to cut into baffles, or just make some from cardboard. Any other ideas, anyone?


 
Look into the can and it will say I C Rated if it is. Just because it came from HD doesn't mean that it isn't I C rated. 1/2'' sheet rock box works around them also quick to put in.


----------



## acrwc10 (Dec 10, 2006)

Might want to see if the inspector is going to require "air-tight" as well.


----------



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

I just built some boxes out of fiberglass duct board, which was leftover from the hvac guy. Looked good. itchy stuff though....Aluminum flashing works well to. Non ic must be insulated overtop in this area. gone are the days of just pulling the insulation away 3"


----------

